# rod repair



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a OM that needs the grip and butt repaired.. Is there anyone here that does that kinda work.. Would like to use a PS member before going to a local shop.. Kinda support one and another type of thing... Looking for a cork grip and suitable butt...
I am looking for quality work.. Will pay for repair time, material, and shipping both ways...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The grip part is easy, what else is wrong with the butt? Is it cracked? Walt D does repair through the bait shack, but I can't speak to his level of expertise with repairs because I honestly don't know. Might want to shoot him a PM.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Grip is worn out and the butt fell off when I was on a jetty fishing.. Unfortunately I do not have the butt it fell into the jetty.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

what do you mean butt? the butt cap?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah I'm somewhat confused as well, you can't replace the grip with no butt? It must be the butt cap.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Walt D*

I think that Walt D does rod repair, why don't you try to contact him. He just did a beautiful job on a rod I'm giving my wife for Christmas and I'm fairly sure he could help ya out.

I'll post a picture of the rod he did for me in the next couple of days. Hope she likes it. 
Philly Jack


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes!!! the butt cap I thought everyone here would understand what I wrote.:redface: Sorry if I confused anyone.. The buttcap came off on a jetty and now the grip has fallen apart.

Rich


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Just take the cork tape off put on some heatshrink measure the but dia and order a new cap from mudhole ur looking at 10-15 bucks and do it yourself


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

epoxy it back.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

New Kent Newbie said:


> Just take the cork tape off put on some heatshrink measure the but dia and order a new cap from mudhole ur looking at 10-15 bucks and do it yourself


Yep. It would cost more to ship than it would to redo it yourself. Very easy, and very straightforward.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

really.... Thanks for the info and update


----------

